# Smiles here, there and everywhere...



## CajunSunshine

Seeing how there's a few folks here who are a lil' bit down and out, how about sharing some smiles... A little bit of Happy goes a long way, and there's plenty enough to go 'round. 

_Pics, stories, YouTubes, amazing stuff, one-liners, ten-liners, maybe even a joke or two... whatcha got?_

Remember: Laughter is like changing a baby's diaper. It doesn't permanently solve problems, but it makes things more acceptable for a while. It's good medicine for a bad day, too.

I had a ton of fun putting together the following posts of pics, giffs, and YouTubes from my favorites folder, and matching them to some of my favorite quotes... Enjoy!



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Do you ever feel like this? Well then, this thread is for you! *












Ralph Waldo Emerson once said, "Do not follow where the path may lead. Go, instead, where there is no path and leave a trail."
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Sometimes you just hafta make your own path, even if it's not easy. 












(I adore this little spunky dog who thought nothing of grabbing a lit Roman Candle and hanging onto it no matter what, lol. I'm gonna make him my personal mascot.)



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Enjoy the little things for one day you may look back and realize they were the big things.* 










[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azEIDf1YhiQ[/ame]


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Only those who attempt the absurd can achieve the impossible.*












.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*I would not waste my life in friction when it could be turned into momentum.* --Frances Willard

[YOUTUBE]3Gy0EkpIdj8[/YOUTUBE]




.


----------



## nehimama

GREAT topic, CS! 

Puppies always make me smile!

View attachment 18410


View attachment 18411


My Treasured Daughters are also good for lots of big smiles:

View attachment 18412


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Shared joy is a double joy; shared sorrow is half a sorrow. *-- Swedish proverb


----------



## CajunSunshine

.

*I am always doing that which I cannot do, in order that I may learn how to do it.* --Pablo Picasso


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Whatever you do, be sure to...*


----------



## elkhound

CajunSunshine said:


> *I would not waste my life in friction when it could be turned into momentum.* --Frances Willard
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3Gy0EkpIdj8
> 
> This'un won't YouTube...oh well, I'll try again later...
> 
> 
> .



here ya go....


[YOUTUBE]3Gy0EkpIdj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CajunSunshine

Thanks, Elk! That one never fails to make me laugh...even on the days I think I just can't...

How'd you do that anyway? Some YouTubes seem to not 'go' for me on here, but not a problem for other YouTubes...




.


----------



## elkhound

copy and paste AFTER the v= and then surround it with youtube brackets


----------



## CajunSunshine

Ok, now it's time to GET SERIOUS.

A few words of valuable advice for the men:

Whatever you give to a woman, she will make greater.
If you give her sperm, she'll give you a baby.
If you give her a house, she'll give you a home.
If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal.
If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart. 
_She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her._
So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of s...manure


.


----------



## CajunSunshine

elkhound said:


> copy and paste AFTER the v= and then surround it with youtube brackets


Well, I'll be.... It worked! Thank you. (I wonder why some of the YouTubes worked without doing anything but straight copy n paste? Do all the other YouTubes on this thread show up ok for ya'll?)


.


----------



## elkhound

you notice some are centered and some are far left on page...i think the ones in center are auto generated from entire url of video..the ones on left means a person copied the part after v= and put in brackets...i think..but who knows..i cant read...lol


----------



## CajunSunshine

Now I am having an 'ah-HA' moment... That makes sense, Elk. 


.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Now how 'bout a little bit of AMAZING....*

[YOUTUBE]7xr82RHyCj8&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nehimama

Oh, yeah! That gets it, Sunshine!
I used to really enjoy watching/listening to the guys playing the steel drums (55-gasl barrels) on the Riverwalk in San Antonio. THAT was amazing, too!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Ok, now are you ready to laugh 'til your sides hurt and tears roll down your leg? 

Some of you may want to empty your bladder before reading this. You have been warned.

This is a link to Amazon.com. When you get there, scroll down to "Customer Reviews", then continue scrolling just a little bit more until you see "Most Helpful Customer Reviews". http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EVQWKC...ok0e-20&ascsubtag=US-SAGE-1374940859590-SWNZF

These are very, very real reviews. Of course, the more graphic ones are written with a bit of "poetic license", lol. However, if you check out the reviewer's histories, you can see they are not fake prankers. They all have been afflicted by the same weird ('sugar-free') ingredient, which I can personally vouch for as well. It's not your average sugar-free product, f'sure. If you don't believe us, buy a bag of this stuff and try it yourself. heh heh heh <insert maniacal laughter here> 
:trollface 





.


----------



## viggie

Another amazon review worth reading for ya  
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN85S9-85-Inch-Ultra-120Hz/dp/B00CMEN95U/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Jim-mi

Loved that roman candle doggie . . . . . . gonna send him to special forces. . . . .send him into those Talli-ban caves . . . . . .they will never know what hit them. . . .LOL


----------



## RubyRed

Thanks for the smiles and giggles!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

This one has been making me laugh for a week - the guy's voice over simply cracks me up! (my daughter sent it to me on a bad day)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLw-9dpHtcU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLw-9dpHtcU[/ame]​
~ST


----------



## CajunSunshine

*This probably won't make you laugh out loud, but these unlikely animal friendships might bring on a few nice awwwws...*





























I found these and more here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/03/lion-tiger-bear-negligence_n_4374091.html For more, scroll down a little after the end of the article.



.


----------



## foxfiredidit

This little guy makes me smile most anytime I see him.


----------



## cindilu

CajunSunshine said:


> Ok, now are you ready to laugh 'til your sides hurt and tears roll down your leg?
> 
> Some of you may want to empty your bladder before reading this. You have been warned.
> 
> This is a link to Amazon.com. When you get there, scroll down to "Customer Reviews", then continue scrolling just a little bit more until you see "Most Helpful Customer Reviews". http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EVQWKC...ok0e-20&ascsubtag=US-SAGE-1374940859590-SWNZF
> 
> These are very, very real reviews. Of course, the more graphic ones are written with a bit of "poetic license", lol. However, if you check out the reviewer's histories, you can see they are not fake prankers. They all have been afflicted by the same weird ('sugar-free') ingredient, which I can personally vouch for as well. It's not your average sugar-free product, f'sure. If you don't believe us, buy a bag of this stuff and try it yourself. heh heh heh <insert maniacal laughter here>
> :trollface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I started reading the reviews and had to quit, I couldn't catch my breath from laughing so hard. I had to pull my son out of his room so he could read them. I am pretty sure he needs to buy some for a prank on his friends. I could not believe review after review, LOL. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## CajunSunshine

:smack I forgot to mention this: a big hattip goes to the Animal House forum at This Blue Marble: http://thisbluemarble.com/forum.php. It is primarily a global current events forum, but with many branches into other interests. I picked up a few of the gems in this thread from there. 

(I tried to edit my first post in this thread to include this bit, but after a post "ages" a little, the edit feature is no longer available.)



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Awww...this'll warm your heart and put a smile on your face f'sure.*


[YOUTUBE]e5Bf6lDondY[/YOUTUBE]




.


----------



## CajunSunshine

_* Boo!*_

[YOUTUBE]dSpIcGSqP0A&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## L.A.

Got an itch,,,,,scratch it....


----------



## CajunSunshine

*These critters give a new meaning to the four-letter word: BRAT!*

[YOUTUBE]_vx1OVLX5Rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nehimama




----------



## CajunSunshine

Hattip to Paumon (I swiped this one from her post in General Chat).

*A very, very happy penguin's first snow...*

[YOUTUBE]rGEqWzw8A9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i22vV9Xe0U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i22vV9Xe0U[/ame]

Happy Friday All!

~ST


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Have you met Maru yet? Meet the most popular kitty on YouTube. He ain't right, y'know.*

[YOUTUBE]hPzNl6NKAG0[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]TbiedguhyvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez

More animal smiles 

http://viralcircus.com/30-naughtiest-dogs-youll-crack-up-when-you-find-out-what-they-did/

~ST


----------



## CajunSunshine

*For LittleJoe...
*
[YOUTUBE]f_qmU8r75Bk[/YOUTUBE]

Their laughter is SO contagious, I find myself laughing right along with them.:hysterical:



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Hattip to Nimrod in the "Funny Ads on TV" thread upstairs... I really like this one, and it fits very well here, too.

[YOUTUBE]5ntUb6FFXfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TxGypsy




----------



## oneraddad

This thread is a crock ! I give you smiles and not one of you respond.

People here would rather call names and be angry than smile.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/510258-jaida-david-wise.html


----------



## Twp.Tom

Is David your son Rick?, and Jaida your Grandaughter? They have beautiful smiles, I see many folks liked the pic you posted? I always wanted a medal too!


----------



## oneraddad

Twp.Tom said:


> Is David your son Rick?, and Jaida your Grandaughter? They have beautiful smiles, I see many folks liked the pic you posted? I always wanted a medal too!



We didn't know David before the Olympics, but him and Jai both seem really happy in that picture. Thanks for the interest Tom.


----------



## CajunSunshine

oneraddad said:


> This thread is a crock ! I give you smiles and not one of you respond.
> 
> People here would rather call names and be angry than smile.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/510258-jaida-david-wise.html


Thanks for the link to the picture. If you hadn't posted that, I along with a bunch of others would have never had seen it! Folks float/rush in and out of this room, and often miss a lot of goodies. Some only post on their favorite threads and don't get around to opening every single thread... 

Your pic is only 4 days old up there, and 11 hit the 'like' button already (me included). Folks who don't really "know" you probably won't be motivated to react at all (other than open it out of curiosity), but generic funny critter photos...maybe.

This thread is months old, and has been resurrected more than a few times with new additions, and more eyeballs have passed over it, and more have had a chance to react...

BTW, I'm in love with your granddaughter and her winsome smile, now! Please post more of her, and tell her to never, ever change. She has real honest-to-goodness JOIE DE VIVRE!


.


----------



## CajunSunshine

oneraddad said:


> People here would rather call names and be angry than smile.


There's sour grapes, sweet grapes, funny grapes and really great grapes all hanging from one vine here. If anyone had the time to read every single thread, they would get a taste of them all, every one, good and bad alike. 

Naturally, certain thread topics/people will bring out the worst in some folks (sensitive, sore spots...ouch!) And some other folks are just naturally nit-picky and seek out excuses to shine their hineys. I never cease to be amazed to see how determined a few are to be generally unpleasant. I have been almost tempted to hit the "ignore" button so I don't see their posts anymore. But I have not because... what else would I do with all this POPCORN?!? lololol.

Dad, just roll with it. Ignore the pain in the patooties and enjoy the rest of us. No one can tick you off without your permission, anyways. 

.


----------



## CajunSunshine

_*Acts of kindness...catch it and spread it all around...*_










*And there's that one...*










*More heartwarmers: * http://www.viralnova.com/acts-of-kindness/



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*You've got a friend...*












*Speaking of friends...*











Hattip: Linttrap @TBM



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Hattip: Linttrap @ TBM



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*These kids really have "It"...here's the proof.*










(However, this teacher...ick...nevermind.)
















*Ha ha! This one is priceless!*











More fine examples of unbridled genius: http://www.viralnova.com/awesome-kid-answers/


.


----------



## SimplerTimez

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaM-xXgl4Bs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaM-xXgl4Bs[/ame]

Just gotta smile at the grit in that dawg 

~ST


----------



## CajunSunshine

Happy, happy, happy!!!!
[YOUTUBE]to7uIG8KYhg&sns=em[/YOUTUBE]








[YOUTUBE]R9dl8Z2F0KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CajunSunshine

I'm happy to know they still make _real_ boys these days, lololol.

(Hattip to Fartacus of TBM)



_*Letter from camp...*_


----------



## Twp.Tom

Absolutely hilarious-Thank You so much!


----------



## CajunSunshine

That letter reminds me so much of my dear brother...oh, about 45 years ago. I worried he may have been among the last of his kind, until I saw this. 

I'm still laughing!


.


----------



## Raeven




----------



## Twp.Tom

Overdose of catnip?^^^^lol


----------



## cindilu

This is me smiling because my son just graduated from high school. He is the last son in school. So this makes me one step closer to being on my property... 










My son is wearing black, he is pictured with his brother and girlfriend. Well, my step son, or x step son, but I still claim him, all good kids.


----------



## CajunSunshine

_*I'll never be bored, cuz I can create my own potato-party.*_










(Hattip to Linttrap @ TBM)



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Dog: "umm, bark...? This is my bed, and..."
Cat: "Say whut, ya sissy punkdog? I own you and your stinkin bed, too."*


----------



## CajunSunshine

*I'm not supposed to do this, but what she don't know won't hurt a bit...*

[YOUTUBE]7D5bPLxU8U8[/YOUTUBE]



.


----------



## CajunSunshine

_Prepare for your heart to melt. _

This little man really knows the true meaning of chivalry. Here he is comforting a frightened little girl on their first day of Kindergarten, assuring her (patiently, many times) that her mother will come back for her at the end of the day, and not to worry...he will protect her. He even offers to stay with her at nap time. 

 awwww 

According to Taiwanese news, this conversation was recorded by the staff in a preschool, and permission to share it was granted by the children's parents after they graduated.

[YOUTUBE]PclvpXg8CBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gweny

View attachment 32362


View attachment 32363


View attachment 32364


----------



## CajunSunshine

_*c'mon tickle me pleeeeze..tee hee ha ha tee hee ...don't stop*_


----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## Malamute

Fun, though the music is a bit loud and sort of weird,

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7fzQehxz_Q[/ame]


----------



## moonwolf

Good thread!

Timely. Today on way home from work, had a down
feeling about some decisions done there affecting me negatively
for short term. I just put aside thoughts thinking how good
it is heading to my stead. Reading this thread and all the
Cool picture made my day !
Even stopped on back road for a black rabbit. Had to be a pet.
Tried to catch it. Wasn't that spooked . It finally hopped
Lazily into nearby driveway. Someone might be happy seeing
it near their doorstep. Maybe good luck ???


----------



## Forcast

LOve the dont judge cat


----------



## SimplerTimez

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nkEPsSsH68[/ame]

These things are so darn cute, but somehow I suspect hedgehog + Jack Russell terrier might be an unwise mix 

~ST


----------



## CajunSunshine

speaking of hedgehogs...cuteness overload ahead...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## CajunSunshine

My apologies for those who have seen this before, but I couldn't help it. I just had to rescue this from an old thread...it belongs here too.

I'm one of those weird people who laugh uproariously at farts...(I ain't right, I know.) 

So, when I die, I would like to go out like this...

(For inquiring minds, this video is from the Lenny Henry Show, which is a BBC television comedy/sketch show filmed across the big pond.)

[YOUTUBE]z4gK3RRtCHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## handymama

Just a cute memory. We had Pekin ducks. One female had a limp, and was of course the male ducks favorite. Every time he mounted her, my (at that time) five year old daughter would go shove him off the female and "rescue" her by scooping the enormous female up and walking off hugging her. 
Picture my little girl holding a fat, full grown duck, while the male ran frantically in circles around her, quacking angrily and biting my DDs butt at every pass. My daughter assured me it tickled.
When said ducks were small, they stayed in a tote in my bathroom under a heat lamp. My then two year old DS was naked, about to hop in the tub. I had my back turned checking the temp of the water. I turned around because I heard the ducks peeping in horror.
DS was peeing on them and giggling maniacally. One had bitten his finger, and he was getting payback. I bathed the ducks instead.


----------



## CajunSunshine

*What easy listenin' looks like..*










(Hattip to Linttrap of TBM)



.


----------



## littlejoe

Went hunting yesterday. 'twas a bit nipply!


----------



## RideBarefoot

littlejoe said:


> Went hunting yesterday. 'twas a bit nipply!


I don't think that's the parts I'd be concerned about...


----------



## CajunSunshine

.


----------



## cindilu

Malamute said:


> Fun, though the music is a bit loud and sort of weird,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7fzQehxz_Q


Hey now, that music is not one bit weird, that is some good dance music right there. Even the dog agrees, lol. :dj:


----------



## Jaclynne




----------



## Jaclynne

Thanksgiving funnies, 'cause we might as well laugh.......


----------



## CajunSunshine

*Answer: ...following the Almighty Money Trail!*


.





.


----------



## Malamute

Like these.


----------



## nehimama

Happy Dairying! April, 2013.


----------



## Jaclynne




----------



## CajunSunshine

This is what a_ real_ corrupted cop looks like....


*Fathers of ten year old girls: Beware! If you are not careful, this could happen to YOU too...*


Like, you may resemble this cop and be like lip-syncing Taylor Swift's âShake it Offâ...Like, Cpt. Mark Hoffman has heard this song in his household like, so many times he knows it by heart now....


This video was recently posted to the Dover (Delaware) Police Department's Facebook page... I am not responsible for your keyboard, OK? Swallow whatever it is you're drinking before clicking on the video.


[YOUTUBE]8XFBUM8dMqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## qtkitty

First I love this song, but add a puppy just being cute...puleez
Bernese Mountain Dog Puppy vs Lemon!1): http://youtu.be/WyG2ktkKaWk


----------



## qtkitty

Hilarious Little Duck Is Following Man | Funny VIâ¦: http://youtu.be/XyO3x5KAihc


----------



## CajunSunshine

NOTE: Because my post's edit feature has expired (it has a really short life!), I am asking Angie to remove the link to the CBC News article in my earlier post about the Dover Police Dash Cam Confessionals.

To quote a moderator of another forum that I frequent, _&#8220;NO links to Associated Press articles are allowed because they have been known to get sticky about copyright, with some instances of people who linked to their articles being charged $2.50 per word. In a long article, that adds up to significant $$$$ FAST. And that wasn't for copying and pasting the whole article, *just a link to one.*&#8221;_

Because a lot of money was made by AP and lawyers over this, I take the "no link, no quoting anything by AP" seriously and it's a general rule that I like to follow in all my postings. But, I had forgotten all about it when I posted the link here (it was after midnight, and I was soooo tired). 

It is entirely possible that the AP folks may not be consistent with this policy (so many people do it and get away with it) but to be on the safe side I will ask Angie to remove the link.

But you will be able to Google the hilarious AP story with the search terms, "CBC News Dover Police Dash Cam Confessionals," or something like that. 


.


----------



## AngieM2

Taken care of. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Hattip to Linttrap of TBM


----------



## CajunSunshine

Ready to roll!










Hattip to Linttrap of TBM


----------



## CajunSunshine

Doggoned ice!!










Hattip to Linttrap of TBM


----------



## CajunSunshine

_*And the cleanup crew arrives...*_











Hattip to Linttrap of TBM


----------



## CajunSunshine

I'm resurrecting this thread for those who have not been here in a while. And for the regulars, here are some new fun ones (hattip to Linttrap of TBM)...enjoy!



*You... stay in there!*


----------



## CajunSunshine

up up and awaaaaayyyyy! 

(This has to be the best altered gif I have ever seen.)


----------



## Raeven

LOLOL, that second one is fantastic!! Loved 'em both. 

And I love seeing this thread resurrected, too, Caj. Wonderful to see you posting!!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Bumping this thread in honor of Mr. Sourdough's return!

Lotsa smiles and hugs to you, sir.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Wow, I came here to post something new here, and I noticed in my last post that it has been four months (already!) since Sourdough has been back. I'm glad he stuck around. He has breathed a good bit of life into the ST forum AND brought light to some good topics. 



http://www.today.com/pets/baby-koala-clings-mom-while-she-undergoes-surgery-t25566

This is a real feelgood story. f'sure.


BABY KOALA CLINGS TO HIS MOTHER'S SIDE WHILE SHE UNDERGOES SURGERY


A Baby Koala Clings To His Mother&#8217;s Side While She Undergoes Surgery
Lizzy the koala was taken to a wildlife hospital in an Australian zoo, with her son holding on to her side. Poor Lizzy had been hit by a car. Her little boy,
Phantom, only 6-months-old, was luckily unharmed and refused to leave his mother. 










Lizzy suffered a collapsed lung that required emergency surgery. Phantom continued to hold on and would not leave her even during the operation.
Lizzy survived the surgery and is currently recovering with Phantom by her side.

















.


----------



## CajunSunshine

These kids make me smile!

[YOUTUBE]I6mWwNIJKFA&ab_channel=KeithRobbins[/YOUTUBE]

Hattip to TMB


----------



## CajunSunshine

Fast reflexes = airborne pup










Hattip to Linttrap


----------



## CajunSunshine

Hattip to Linttrap


----------



## CajunSunshine

Aaaachoo! Yeow! Jumpy kitty!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Where's the rum?


----------



## CajunSunshine

Die rubber band, die!


----------



## CajunSunshine

For you Pacific Rim fans...










Hattip to Fartacus


----------



## CajunSunshine

I was having a bit of a crappy day until I saw this... (Another hattip to Fartacus.)

The Squatty Potty is a real product that addresses a worrisome problem, with good results. 

After this company tried to promote their product the conventional way with a video featuring polite and proper medical-ese speak, they resorted to a totally different tack with astounding success. 

The first video is the one that made millions for the company. The second one explains how and why they published this video. 

I can't stop laughing!



(I don't understand why the Youtube codes fell out onto the page...that never happened before.)



[YOUTUBE]YbYWhdLO43Q&ab_channel=SquattyPottyÂ®[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]7l7MXfYWahU&ab_channel=SquattyPottyÂ®[/YOUTUBE]






.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Cats should never watch Psycho ....


[YOUTUBE]_kgRFHaNo-Y[/YOUTUBE]

(Hattip to Linttrap)


----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine

Good dog!










(Hattip to Linttrap)


----------



## CajunSunshine

There is just NO tellin' _what_ you will find on this thread...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2bGd0gzvK_U[/ame]

(Hattip to Fartacus)


----------



## Laura Zone 5

It's a good day!!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Yes! Every day that we wake up on the right side of the grass is a good day!



'


----------



## CajunSunshine

Whew!

[YOUTUBE]Pa0wXSh4I34&feature=youtu.be&ab_channel=DanGibson[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CajunSunshine

Wait...whut was THAT?














(Hattip to Linttrap)


----------



## CajunSunshine

*bark, bark* You forgot about me! Let me in!














(Hattip to Linttrap)


----------



## CajunSunshine

When I was stung by a yellowjacket wasp, I was nowhere near as funny as this guy...and don't think anyone else could be either. I think you will agree. I found this video of him on Facebook, and went looking for him on YouTube so I could show it here. 

[YOUTUBE]Uf3qHVsbu0k[/YOUTUBE]

(Warning before clicking onto any of his other videos on YouTube/Facebook: they can be a bit rough on the ears with his pointless rambling and incessant vulgarity.)



.


----------



## vicker

Haha, Sunshine. When I was 14 or so me and this other boy helped a friend's older brother clean up debris from a chicken barn he'd torn down for the lumber to build his new wife a home. It was the dog days of summer and miserably hot. I found a big fish bowl and put it over my head to be funny and look like an astronaut. I failed to see the wasp nest inside of it. haha!  I could see my lips without a mirror. 
When we finished our last trip to the dump we stopped and submerged ourselves in a creek. It felt so good, sitting on the sandy bottom with water up to my neck. I said, "I wish I had a cold Miller." No sooner had the words left my mouth when a bubble looking thing floated up to me. It was the bottom of a clear glass bottle. I reached out my hand and grasped the bottle bottom in my fingers, lifted and turned it upright, it had no labels on it but it was a bottle of Miller beer. I wiped the algae off, piped the top and drank it down. 
I always say I had one wish and waisted it on a beer but, it was a pretty damned good beer.  
What a day, so long ago.


----------



## Raeven

I love this thread.  Thank you, *CajunSunshine*! Please keep 'em coming, as you can.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Will do! I have a few in mind... Thanks for the reminder.



.


----------



## Raeven

I'll try to do my part, too.


----------



## CajunSunshine

These little ones live up to the expression, "monkey-see-monkey-do!" They are little carbon copies of their parents.

[YOUTUBE]TP8RB7UZHKI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qe1v9q1fKmI&ab_channel=toppicneverur23[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CajunSunshine

Here is an awesome story (complete with videos) of how a tiny hummingbird fell in love with the dog that saved her!


https://www.thedodo.com/dog-saves-t...&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange




.


----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine

This unlikely friendship between this a dog and an owl is beautiful...


----------



## Raeven

These are just great, Sharon. I'm smiling away over here! And laughing, too.


----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine

Hmmm...I need a bit more ZIP in the mornings. I will have to try this.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Guaranteed to make you laugh! No???? This dog is likely to say, "Oh, come onnn!" 

I think it is the funniest video in the entire thread! The narrator is priceless.

[YOUTUBE]kI4yoXyb1_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CajunSunshine

I love this bird's sweet voice!

[YOUTUBE]3ChdxP6pv8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven

Oh, my goodness, Caje, that is hilarious and charming to the bone!! Well done!!


----------



## Raeven

In honor of my own little trooper who had a not-fun day at the vet today.


----------



## Wolf mom

CajunSunshine said:


> *Only those who attempt the absurd can achieve the impossible.*


Hey, that's my tag line (with a little editing)


----------



## CajunSunshine

Wolf Mom (I'm a little late responding to your post), I wish you could have seen the image that I posted with that line. It went >poof< along with a few other old images. If I can find another one, I'll repost it!


----------



## CajunSunshine




----------



## CajunSunshine

Well, lah-dee-dah...This three year old thread has outlived the lifespan of some of the photos and videos in earlier pages of this thread. Also, many of the Youtubes didn't survive the forum changeover. The missing Youtube videos have been replaced by a bunch of letters, numbers and symbols. Here's how to resurrect the Youtube videos: highlight and copy all of the letters, numbers and symbols that are between the brackets. Go to Youtube, and paste them into their search bar. The very first video that comes up will likely be the missing one.

But if you happen to see this symbol = anywhere in between the brackets, I found that if I copied and pasted the stuff between the = symbol and the first bracket will work. On the other hand, incuding that = symbol makes it NOT work.

Enjoy them, they are all good medicine for a bad day!


----------



## CajunSunshine

These two "talking dogs" are priceless. (The first one was rescued from post #127)


----------



## Raeven

LOL, I've always loved that second dog one, *Sharon*. It's a classic!! That poor boy -- makes me want to feed him bacon!!


----------



## Steve_S

The two dog vids reminded me SO MUCH of my Siberian Husky who always had something to say on any topic... Gosh I miss her so much, she was the best dog ever, with the exception of the fur shedding.


----------



## Raeven

No secret to anyone who reads my posts (thank you, all two of you!) that I am a dachshund lover. Ran across this today, thought immediately of this thread and just had to share. Maybe you have to love dachshunds to appreciate it, but it just cracked me up!








Hasselhoff!!! ROFL!!


----------



## CajunSunshine

SISTER MARY ANN'S GASOLINE

Sister Mary Ann, who worked for a home health agency, was out making her rounds visiting homebound patients when she ran out of gas. As luck would have it, a Texaco Gasoline station was just a block away.

She walked to the station to borrow a gas can and buy some gas. The attendant told her that the only gas can he owned had been loaned out, but she could wait until it was returned. Since Sister Mary Ann was on the way to see a patient, she decided not to wait and walked back to her car.

She looked for something in her car that she could fill with gas and spotted the bedpan she was taking to the patient. Always resourceful, Sister Mary Ann carried the bedpan to the station, filled it with gasoline, and carried the full bedpan back to her car.

As she was pouring the gas into her tank, two Baptists watched from across the street.. One of them turned to the other and said,

If that car starts, I'm turning Catholic!!



Hattip to Proteus of TBM


----------



## emdeengee

This keeps happening in our house

https://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-pictures/1227/Thank-goodness-you-re-home-

One of my favourite dashcam videos of a police officer in action


----------



## FarmboyBill

Im thinking it would be a heck of a not if the driver went to the pass side, pulled out a gun from the dash and shot the cop, who would be found with somebodys tie on him.


----------



## woodenfires

FarmboyBill said:


> Im thinking it would be a heck of a not if the driver went to the pass side, pulled out a gun from the dash and shot the cop, who would be found with somebodys tie on him.



Bills been into the Agatha Christie again, ox is right, you need a garden.


----------



## emdeengee

People helping people for no other reason then that it is the right thing to do always makes me smile. Truck drivers driving lost dogs home. On the news today.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/ho...onnecting-dog-owners-with-lost-pets-1.3721010


----------

